# [solved] Radeon HD 6000 und KMS

## schmidicom

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer Radeon HD 6800 Grafikkarte. Laut www.heise.de müsste diese mit Kernel 3.6.38+ und KMS nun endlich funktionieren doch alles was bei mir kommt ist ein blinkendes Underline oben rechts am Bildschirm.

Über google war auch nichts zu finden das geholfen hätte und nun wollte ich Fragen ob hier schon mal jemand versucht hat eine Radeon HD 6000 Serie mit KMS zum laufen zu bekommen?

Oder ob jemand eine Idee hätte wie man den Kernel dazu bringen könnte mir mehr Infos als nur ein blinkendes Underline auszugeben?

Ohne KMS startet das ganze zwar aber keiner der im Kernel angebotenen Framebuffertreiber lässt sich verwenden nicht einmal der einfache VGA-Framebuffer der ja von jeder Grafikkarte unterstützt werden sollte so weit ich weiss. Und da es sich hier um eine neu Installation handelt ist auch noch kein X11 drauf, denn will ich erst angehen wenn die Basis anständig funktioniert.Last edited by schmidicom on Sun Mar 27, 2011 8:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ohne KMS startet das ganze zwar aber keiner der im Kernel angebotenen Framebuffertreiber lässt sich verwenden nicht einmal der einfache VGA-Framebuffer der ja von jeder Grafikkarte unterstützt werden sollte so weit ich weiss.

 

Hi

Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit diesen relativ neuen Chipsätzen. Doch beachte das bei verwendung von KMS (der ja selbst ein Framebuffer Treiber mitbringt) alle anderen Framebuffer Treiber im Kernel deaktiviert sein sollten. Ist das bei dir der Fall?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Ohne KMS startet das ganze zwar aber keiner der im Kernel angebotenen Framebuffertreiber lässt sich verwenden nicht einmal der einfache VGA-Framebuffer der ja von jeder Grafikkarte unterstützt werden sollte so weit ich weiss. 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit diesen relativ neuen Chipsätzen. Doch beachte das bei verwendung von KMS (der ja selbst ein Framebuffer Treiber mitbringt) alle anderen Framebuffer Treiber im Kernel deaktiviert sein sollten. Ist das bei dir der Fall?

 

Ja.

Das fand ich damals bei meinem Laptop heraus als ich auf Intel-KMS umstellte.  :Wink: 

Bei aktiviertem KMS habe ich alle Framebuffer-Treiber entfernt doch um zu testen ob es ohne KMS laufen würde versuchte ich es eben auch noch ohne KMS aber mit VGA. Was wie gesagt bootet aber dabei scheint dann Grafik ein Fremdwort zu sein.

----------

## mrsteven

So weit ich weiß brauchen die neueren ATI/AMD-Karten eine Firmware aus dem Paket x11-drivers/radeon-ucode. Hast du eventuell die falsche oder gar keine Firmware für die Grafikkarte im Kernel?

----------

## schmidicom

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> So weit ich weiß brauchen die neueren ATI/AMD-Karten eine Firmware aus dem Paket x11-drivers/radeon-ucode. Hast du eventuell die falsche oder gar keine Firmware für die Grafikkarte im Kernel?

 

Vielen Dank.

Ich habe nun diese Firmware in meinem Kernel mit eingebaut und siehe da der KMS funktioniert.   :Very Happy: 

Dennoch finde ich es irgendwie seltsam das diese Firmware nicht schon im Kernel mitgeliefert wird. Es gab doch mal vor einiger Zeit ein paar Leute die sich darüber aufregten das im Kernel closedsource vorhanden sei und nun fehlt diese bei etwas so elementarem wie der Grafik plötzlich?

Nicht das ich jetzt deswegen eine schlechtere Meinung von Linux hätte aber so macht man sich auch keine Freunde.

----------

## mrsteven

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Ich habe nun diese Firmware in meinem Kernel mit eingebaut und siehe da der KMS funktioniert.   

 

Super!  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dennoch finde ich es irgendwie seltsam das diese Firmware nicht schon im Kernel mitgeliefert wird. Es gab doch mal vor einiger Zeit ein paar Leute die sich darüber aufregten das im Kernel closedsource vorhanden sei und nun fehlt diese bei etwas so elementarem wie der Grafik plötzlich?
> 
> Nicht das ich jetzt deswegen eine schlechtere Meinung von Linux hätte aber so macht man sich auch keine Freunde.

 

Na ja, es ist schon etwas lästig, gerade wenn man es gewöhnt ist, dass die Treiber eigentlich sofort funktionieren, wenn man sie im Kernel aktiviert. Andererseits muss man sich unter diesem anderen System aus Redmond die Treiber ja auch erst mühsam zusammensuchen. Ich kann es schon verstehen, dass die Entwickler versuchen nur Open Source im Kernel zu haben. Die Firmwares für meinetwegen Grafikkarten oder WLAN sind halt ein Grenzfall, weil diese eigentlich eher mit dem BIOS des Rechners zu vergleichen sind. Und das liegt ja in den allermeisten Fällen auch nicht offen (auch wenn das natürlich für uns als Endanwender wünschenswert wäre, so fehlerhaft wie das BIOS manchmal ist).

Es kommt eben darauf an, wie das ganze gelöst ist. Hier muss ich sagen, das geht sogar unter dem dafür so oft kritisierten Debian ganz gut: Einfach einen USB-Stick mit dem entpackten Firmware-Tarball während der Installation anschließen und es läuft. Man muss es eben wissen und an dieser Stelle könnte z.B. das Konfigurationsinterface für den Kernel einen Fehler oder mindestens eine Warnung ausspucken.

PS: Siehe auch   :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe das genauso gemacht wie in der Anleitung.

Die Firmware installiert alles was mit framebuffer zu tun hat aus dem Kernel

entfernt und neu gebootet.

Soweit funktioniert die Grafik noch.

Glxinfo sagt direct rendering yes aber die glxgears drehen total langsam.

Das war alles mal schneller.

Warum ist das so?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## firefly

1. glxgears ist kein benchmark.

2. Was heißt dreht langsam?

----------

## JoHo42

Die Zahnräder laufen jetzt langsamer als vorher,

dass meine ich damit.

Wenn ich die Framebuffer aktiviere im Kernel geht halt

das ganze schnelle dann habe ich 500 Frames per Second

und sonst habe ich nur 50 Frames per Second.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## franzf

Tjo - 50Hz - nach was hört sich das an?

-> vsync. Die Grafikkarte rendert nur so viel wie angezeigt werden kann.

----------

## schmidicom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Tjo - 50Hz - nach was hört sich das an?
> 
> -> vsync. Die Grafikkarte rendert nur so viel wie angezeigt werden kann.

 

Ist das nicht je nach Treiber unterschiedlich?

Bei mir wurde unter Windows mit Nvidia innerhalb von World of Warcraft  mehr FPS als Hz angezeigt und nach der Umstellung auf ATI war die Anzahl FPS plötzlich der Hz-Einstellung angepasst.

 *Quote:*   

> World of Warcraft unter Windows:
> 
> Nvidia
> 
> XXHz=210FPS
> ...

 

Wie sehr man den angaben von WoW vertrauen darf weiss ich auch nicht.   :Wink: 

----------

## Dragonix

 *Quote:*   

> st das nicht je nach Treiber unterschiedlich? 
> 
> Bei mir wurde unter Windows mit Nvidia innerhalb von World of Warcraft mehr FPS als Hz angezeigt und nach der Umstellung auf ATI war die Anzahl FPS plötzlich der Hz-Einstellung angepasst.

 

Ja, kann man beim Treiber Einstellen. Wie (und ob) das beim radeon funktioniert weiss ich aber nicht.

Wobei mich die 50 Hz wundern, Computermonitore laufen normalerweise mit 60Hz? Schau mal was da aktiv ist..

----------

